# Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Outside Of U.S. Air Base In Kabul



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2012)

Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul 









> KABUL, Afghanistan -- A military official says Muslim holy books that were burned in a pile of garbage at a U.S. military base in Afghanistan had been removed from a library at a nearby detention center because they contained extremist messages or inscriptions.
> 
> A military official with knowledge of the incident told The Associated Press on Tuesday that it appeared the Qurans and other Islamic readings were being used to fuel extremism, and that detainees apparently were leaving notes for one another inside them.
> 
> ...



Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul


----------



## Ropey (Feb 21, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How Is Dunking Koran In Toilet A Muslim Hate Crime?



> A 23-year-old man was arrested Friday on hate-crime charges after he threw a Quran in a toilet at Pace University on two separate occasions, police said.



Crazy stuff HG.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2012)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul
> ...



Wow thats just ridiculous, shitting on a US flag and burning it is ok but putting the Quran in a toilet is not? I don't agree with putting it in the toilet however we should not be putting people in jail for that, man I guess are living under Sharia law now.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well... arrest me then...


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2012)

You think anyone would ever be arrested for throwing a BIBLE in the toilet? FUCK NO... they'd call it ART.

This double standard for islam is out of fucking control. Fuck islam, fuck muslims, and fuck their filthy, blood lust, murderous, pedophile cult they call a religion.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> You think anyone would ever be arrested for throwing a BIBLE in the toilet? FUCK NO... they'd call it ART.
> 
> This double standard for islam is out of fucking control. Fuck islam, fuck muslims, and fuck their filthy, blood lust, murderous, pedophile cult they call a religion.



You could put the Bible in the toilet and film yourself shitting on it, nobody will do anything.


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You think anyone would ever be arrested for throwing a BIBLE in the toilet? FUCK NO... they'd call it ART.
> ...



Exactly... so why should anyone give a damn if someone does it to a quran?

Answer: We shouldn't, and I don't. It's political correctness run amok and an out of control double standard.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 21, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



This really needs to be looked into, why is burning the American flag and pissing on Bibles ok but putting a Quran in the toilet is not? did I wake the fuck up in Riyadh today or something?


----------



## 007 (Feb 21, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



People are afraid of muslims. They don't want to be on the "SAW YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF"  list for OFFENDING them. People have been INTIMIDATED into giving islam special concessions and leeway. People just need to have the guts to stand up and SPEAK THE TRUTH, and if muslims start rioting and killing people because they didn't like something said or done against islam, then people need to recognize that and see it for what it is. ISLAM IS AN INTOLERANT, ARCHAIC, BLOOD THIRSTY CULT that KILLS ANYONE AND EVERYONE that ISN'T PART OF THEM, PERIOD. We'll all be much better off the sooner people quit lying to themselves and/or being AFRAID to VOICE THE TRUTH about MUSLIMS.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2012)

Afghanistan: Dozens Wounded In Demonstrations Over Quran-Burning At NATO Base 








> KABUL, Feb 22 (Reuters) - Four people were shot dead and dozens wounded in protests in Afghanistan which flared for a second day on Wednesday in several cities over the burning of copies of the Koran, Islam's holy book, at NATO's main base in the country.
> 
> The American Embassy said its staff were in "lockdown" and travel had been suspended as thousands of people expressed fury over the burning, a public relations disaster for U.S.-led NATO forces fighting Taliban militants ahead of the withdrawal of foreign combat troops by the end of 2014.
> 
> ...



Afghanistan: Dozens Wounded In Demonstrations Over Quran-Burning At NATO Base


----------



## Ropey (Feb 22, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Afghanistan: Dozens Wounded In Demonstrations Over Quran-Burning At NATO Base
> 
> 
> 
> ...










> About 10 people were killed and dozens of others were injured during days of unrest unleashed last April *over the burning of a Quran by American pastor Terry Jones in Florida.*



^ This is why it's better to go there and fight than allow such angry people here.  Clearly so many are just unable to control themselves.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2012)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Afghanistan: Dozens Wounded In Demonstrations Over Quran-Burning At NATO Base
> ...



If the Muslims got this pissed everytime one of them did a suicide bombing and killed innocent people, the radical terrorist Muslims would be cleaned up real quick.


----------



## Peach (Feb 22, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


It endangers our troops to do this. I do not want the Bible desecrated, and anyone who does needs to be in a MENTAL HEALTH  OBSERVATION facility long enough to determine that individual's sanity. As we are occupying a Muslim nation, desecrating their sacred texts endangers Americans.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 22, 2012)

We should have a nationwide koran bonfire in the US.  Keep burning them until they get over it.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 22, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's not the way of the Koran. They are culturally (tribal) subjugated by those who are extremist and this has been going on for over fifteen hundred years.

It's really about subjugation.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 22, 2012)

The pity of it is that this wasn't about burning the quran. It is SOP for the military to burn anything that is not essential. They do it because they don't have the space to store shit, so they burn it. I remember the left making a huge deal out of the fact that the military 'burned Bill O'Reilly's book'.... completely ignoring the fact that it wasn't about the book, or Bill O'Reilly... it was about saving space. It always is. That is how the military operates.... if it's not necessary, burn it. Not rocket science.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2012)

California Girl said:


> The pity of it is that this wasn't about burning the quran. It is SOP for the military to burn anything that is not essential. They do it because they don't have the space to store shit, so they burn it. I remember the left making a huge deal out of the fact that the military 'burned Bill O'Reilly's book'.... completely ignoring the fact that it wasn't about the book, or Bill O'Reilly... it was about saving space. It always is. That is how the military operates.... if it's not necessary, burn it. Not rocket science.



You are pretty much spot on, I have seen this for myself, I mean I didn't burn any Qurans but whatever was not mandatory for the mission we destroyed.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 22, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The pity of it is that this wasn't about burning the quran. It is SOP for the military to burn anything that is not essential. They do it because they don't have the space to store shit, so they burn it. I remember the left making a huge deal out of the fact that the military 'burned Bill O'Reilly's book'.... completely ignoring the fact that it wasn't about the book, or Bill O'Reilly... it was about saving space. It always is. That is how the military operates.... if it's not necessary, burn it. Not rocket science.
> ...



Yea... I'm sure it's offensive to the Muslims, and that's a shame but it is what it is... SOP for the military.... nothing more.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 22, 2012)

After 1,500 years it isn't subjegation any more.  This is the way they want it.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 22, 2012)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul
> ...



so now you can commit a hate crime on an inanimate object?



 yet, the Piss Christ and Madonna with elephant dung? move along, nothing to see.....


as to the OP. ok, you got me, so how do you get rid of a book that, well needs to be gotten rid of? shred it like the do in Saudi Arabia? 



friggin noise is what it is, I am not upset about this a bit.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Koran Burning: Afghanistan Soldier Kills Two NATO Troops At Protest 









> KABUL, Feb 23 (Reuters) - An Afghan soldier at a U.S. base in the country's east joined violent protests against the burning of copies of the Koran and shot dead two foreign troops, Western military sources said.
> 
> Protesters charged the base in Nangarhar province after the Taliban urged Afghans to target foreign bases and kill Westerners in retaliation for the burning of copies of the Koran at NATO's main base in Afghanistan.



Koran Burning: Afghanistan Soldier Kills Two NATO Troops At Protest


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2012)

Quran Burning Protest: Suicide Car Bomber Attacks Jalalabad Airport In Afghanistan, Killing 9 








> KABUL, Afghanistan  A suicide car bomber struck early Monday at the gates of Jalalabad airport in eastern Afghanistan, officials said, killing nine people in an attack insurgents said was revenge for U.S. troops burning Qurans.
> 
> The explosion comes after six days of deadly protests in Afghanistan over the disposal of Qurans and other Islamic texts in a burn pit last week at a U.S. military base north of the capital.
> 
> ...



Quran Burning Protest: Suicide Car Bomber Attacks Jalalabad Airport In Afghanistan, Killing 9


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 15, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Quran Burning: Angry Afghans Protest Disposal Of Islamic Books At U.S. Air Base In Kabul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't the US taxpayers foot the bill on them thar noble quranical wads of shiite tickets?


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> Didn't the US taxpayers foot the bill on them thar noble quranical wads of shiite tickets?


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah bought and gave them Qurans after they were arrested for shooting at us..... Just sayin


----------



## zonly1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ropey said:


> zonly1 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the US taxpayers foot the bill on them thar noble quranical wads of shiite tickets?



same as obumer promises student loans with no responsibility of paying it back to the taxpayers who have originally footed the bill

obumers approval rating sinking faster than the titanic and is put in a corner.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 19, 2012)

zonly1 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > zonly1 said:
> ...



It's the progressively social thing.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWAsHoDIlGk]Roger Daltrey, Giving It All Away. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kawserahmed (Apr 11, 2012)

Qur'an in toilet ? Quran burning? Well, Very well. Man has challenged  God, the almighty. Wait for his special force. You may ban me. But I am saying all you have to suffer and the day is not too far.


----------



## JStone (Apr 11, 2012)

Angry Muslims, whodathunkit?


----------

